# Filson Double Tin Chaps $65



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

For sale, Filson double tin chaps in excellent condition. These are great for grouse hunting in thick cover or tall wet grass and don't have any wear, rips or tears. They could use some more oil finish wax to boost the water repellency. Scheels usually has the wax. These have zippered legs to make it easier to get on and off with boots.

I can meet anywhere from American Fork to Kaysville. Text or PM 801 367 0360










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Price reduced to $75


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Price reduced to $65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

